# Trigger de smith



## landerx (May 23, 2007)

Buenas, soy estudiante de electronica y estoy en un proyecto. Para una funcion de el mi profesor me ha comentado que necesito un trigger de smith.
Que funcion tiene realmente? se puede comprar en un integrado, o es un montaje?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Perromuerto (May 24, 2007)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disparador_Schmitt


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2007)

Ojo , segun para que lo quieras, necesitas un circuito o otro
Analogico:
Cuanlquier operacional

Digital
7414,4093,40106


Los analogicos permiten mucha flexibilidad y precision a costa de añadir resistencias

Los digitales son sencillos pero vienen limitados, permiten controlar rangos de tensiones fijos y la degradacion de la señal digital


----------



## landerx (May 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias, he puesto en marcha el esquema del operacional, con muy buenos resultados. Gracias por las respuestas! Un saludo!


----------



## diego3602 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wenas necesito saber como se conecta este inversor de disparo http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/H/E/F/4/HEF40106BP.shtml no entiendo para q sirve el pin de VSS agradezco al primero en contestar..


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2011)

diego3602 dijo:


> Wenas necesito saber como se conecta este inversor de disparo http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/H/E/F/4/HEF40106BP.shtml no entiendo para q sirve el pin de VSS agradezco al primero en contestar..



VDD=Voltaje Drain... Voltaje Positivo en el caso de los CMOS creo que es como Maximo 15v
VSS=Voltaje Source... Voltaje Negativo generalmente se conecta a tierra...


entonces vdd y vss es la alimentación de ese circuito integrado....

(los demas ya se la P*laron yo fui el primero en contestar )


----------



## diego3602 (Jul 4, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> (los demas ya se la P*laron yo fui el primero en contestar )


Gracias che hace un rato lo hice andar como dijo el chapulin ¡lo sospeche desde un principio! (VSS=Ground) y tmb estaba mal el esquematico ya que la entrada 3 va con la salida 4 y no con la 2!!  igual!! thank you!!!


----------

